# Fender Flares with Flames



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Anyone know where to buy these fender flares? These came on the quad and I need a new front set.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think those are Louder Visions flares.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

THANKS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be careful buying from them. Make sure you send money in a fashion that you can get it back when you dont receive your product.......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Be careful buying from them. Make sure you send money in a fashion that you can get it back when you dont receive your product.......


Agreed. They have been known to take months to deliver..

Sorry about the link p425........what was i thinking...


----------

